# Guides auf den Keys / Marathon



## Toddi (5. Oktober 2012)

Manchmal ist eine große Auswahl auch ein Problem. Wir sind im nächsten März für zwei Wochen in Marathon. Ich würde sehr gern eine Reef/Offshore und eine Inshore-Tour mit einem Guide machen um dann anschließend selbst mein Glück zu versuchen. Habt ihr da Vorschläge oder Erfahrungen? Bei der im Internet vorhandenen Menge an ortsansässigen Guides schnallt man ja total ab...

Gruß, Toddi;+;+;+


----------



## TheBig (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Guides auf den Keys / Marathon*

Hallo Toddi,
wir waren letzten April mit James fischen, angenehmer Typ gutes Boot, kein ödes Schleppen, die Ausbeute war aber wetterbedingt nicht so doll.
Hier ist die Homepage. http://www.catchalottafish.com/
Viel Spaß in Florida!!
TheBig


----------



## Toddi (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Guides auf den Keys / Marathon*

@Thebig: Danke für deine Rückmeldung! Warst du Offshore? Nette Page, aber ist ja nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen, oder?

Gruß, Toddi


----------



## TheBig (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Guides auf den Keys / Marathon*

Hallo Toddi,
Schnäppchen gibt es in Florida eher weniger...Das Preisleistungsverhältnis stimmt. Wir wollten Off-shore, bei der Ausfahrt war es rau. Der Skipper hat über Funk mit anderen Skippern gesprochen. Die Fänge draussen waren mau. Der Skipper hat uns gefragt ob wir weiter raus wollen, bei nach seiner Meinung schlechten Karten oder am Riff Spaß haben wollen. Wir haben uns dann fürs Riff entschieden. War richtig nett.Gegen die großen Grouper hatte allerdings ein Bullshark unter dem Boot etwas, er hat uns von acht schweren Drills nur zwei sauber abgetrennt Köpfe übrig gelassen geschätztes Gewicht der Grouper so um die 10kg.  
Viele Grüße
Christof


----------



## Toddi (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Guides auf den Keys / Marathon*

Hab ich dort auch schon mal vor Islamorada erlebt. Ist wirklich "interessant", wenn der Drill plötzlich zur Seite wegzieht und es "ping" macht...

Gruß, Toddi


----------



## norge_klaus (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Guides auf den Keys / Marathon*

Hi Toddi,

wenn Du eh vor Ort ein eigenes Boot mietest und damit los willst, wozu eine geführte Tour ? An der 7 Meilen Brücke einfach an den anderen Booten orientieren und dann klappt es auch mit den Fischen. Vom verankerten Boot mit lebenden Köderfischen ist eine große Palette von Arten möglich (Tarpoon, Nurse-Shark etc.).

Tight-Lines
Norge_Klaus    (.......muß wohl auch mal wieder nach Florida)


----------



## Toddi (3. November 2012)

*AW: Guides auf den Keys / Marathon*

Keine Frage, Klaus, das ist sicher richtig. Aber gern auch zumindest mal die küstennahen Riffe abklappern. Und so ein Eingeborener hat dann eben doch einen anderen Zugang zum Gewässer als ein ortsfremder Norwegenangler. Ich habe bisher auf Guidingtouren auch sehr positiver Erfahrungen gemacht und das eine oder andere dazu gelernt.

Gruß, Toddi#h


----------



## Hybrid (5. November 2012)

*AW: Guides auf den Keys / Marathon*

[FONT=&quot]sweetenufcharter@aol.com

Captain Dave is mein Favorit, haben in den letzten Jahren immer 3-4 Tage mit ihm gefischt, er hab unglaublich viel Ahnung, meine 1. Wahl.

Gruß aus Münster 
h.
[/FONT]


----------



## Toddi (7. November 2012)

*AW: Guides auf den Keys / Marathon*

@Hybrid
Danke für den Tip. Klingt nach Einsicht der Homepage wirklich seeeehr interessant. Was habt ihr gefischt? Das ganze Programm?

Habt ihr privat auch noch ein Boot angemietet?

Gruß, Toddi#h


----------

